# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Су-27б Холостяка

## Холостяк

Взял для сборки Су-27б Трумпитеровский 1:32, около двух недель назад. Один я уже собирал, занимаюсь вторым. Пока есть свободное время. Сейчас собираю фотографии. Возможно сделаю конкретный борт. Буду делиться своей технологией сборки. Кто что может посоветовать или есть свои рекомендации по сборке - пишите!

----------


## Холостяк

Согласно инструкции по сборке модели, первым окрашивается и собирается кабина. Особого тут ничего сложного нет. Выкладываю фотографии, которые помогут в окраске, так как в Трумпитеровском руководстве об этом умалчивается. Это фото реальной кабины и так же скрины кабины из авиасимулятора 1С Lock On.
Изготовление просто в технике: я задуваю все детали светло-серой краской и затем группы приборов черного цвета, с помощью аэрографа окрашиваю черным. После, кисточкой использую тонкую кисть. Кистью окрашиваю красные, зеленые и белые «выступы» приборной доски, согласно фотографий. Как правило: красные - это области и кнопки особого внимания на приборах и приборной доске, зеленые – это индикаторы состояния систем самолета, белым – информационные надписи, кнопки и рычаги. Обратите внимание на окраску РУД( управление двигателем которая слева) и Ручки управления (между ног) – это кнопок триммера на ней, гашетки и т.д.. Дорожки на полу –зеленые.
После окраски и сушки я собираю кабину.
Кресло пилота собирается отдельно и приклеивается после сборки и окраски самолета. Поэтому с ним я не тороплюсь.

----------


## Холостяк

И еще...

----------


## An-Z

что за Су-27Б??? Зачем глупости китайские повторять?? :D  интересно будет проследить процесс..
Лотки для ног в полу кабины, хоть и покрыты очень стойкой краской имеют рёбра жёсткости, на которых краска всё равно стирается до металла..  обратите внимание..
Ну и фото кабины модели  тоже желательно бы показывать.. собранную и покрашенную

----------


## Jean-Philippe

I guess he meant Su-27 Flanker B, the NATO code name.
Can I tell you a secret : *I hate NATO code names!!!!*
When some of my friends ask me "Do you know something about the Foxbat, the Flogger, the Bear, the Hokum,...?" I say "The what? Please speak to me French or better Russian, I don't know anything about these fucking names, I just know МиГ-25, МиГ-23, Ту-95, Ka-50,...".
For me there is only one Су-27.

(Did some Russian pilots give the Cу-27 a nickname?)

----------


## maxik

на аирфорсе есть обзор диска по су-27  там есть всё что тебедля постройки понадобится)

----------


## Nazar

> на аирфорсе есть обзор диска по су-27  там есть всё что тебедля постройки понадобится)


Отличный кстати диск,есть практически все для модели,но мне не понравился его интерфейс

----------


## maxik

давай в аську 43734545 )) пожелаения и предложения, будем делать аддон , переделаем)

----------


## Холостяк

Посмотрел подобные темы на других сайтах. Интересный вариант сборки данной модели описывался в прошлом году на сайте Авиа. Я взял некоторые фотографии от туда. Однако хочу отметить, что там моделисты относятся более серьезно к сборке модели. Жаль только темка загнулась и итога этой сборки никто не увидел…Или может человек год собирает одну модель?... Не знаю…  Там практически все детали от производителя дорабатываются, или заменяются на новые. К примеру, есть в продаже полные комплекты для замены пластиковым деталям от Трумпитера, это и воздухозаборники, детали кабины с приборной доской и фонарем, передний обтекатель… Если сравнить родные детали от Трумпитера и «замену» от стороннего производителя, то напрашивается однозначный вывод, что китайцы как обычно «подогнали лажу». Замена изготовлена куда более точнее к оригиналу и лучше качеством. Посмотрите на тот же фонарь кабины! Однако комплект «замены» стоит за 100 долларов. Весело! Некоторые моделисты изготавливают детали собственноручно из подручного материала. Однако сразу скажу, что такого делать не буду, хотя с удовольствием приобрел бы «замену» трумпитеровским деталям. Самолетик стоит сто зеленых, «замена» сто зеленых и краски с ацетоном и клеем немножко, а вместе… Так что собираю «из коробки»!
Выкладываю фото своего. Значит приборные доскики выглядят примерно также как на фото. Только я дополнил цветом – красным и зеленым, согласно фотографиям реальной приборной. Я сфотографировать свою не успел, поэтому сделаю фото в сборе. 
Значит собираем корпус, крыло..все как в руководстве. Единственное хочу отметить, что лучше пазы при креплении закрылков загрунтовать и зачистить. Все равно полностью по пазам закрылок и носок крыла не двигается, а щели смотрятся не красиво. Я это указал на фото со стрелочкой. Потом при креплении крыла к фюзеляжу образуется некрасивая стыковка. Ее надо будет зачистить и восстановить пазы обшивки и клепки. Естественно, при необходимости, до этого зашпаклевать если будет щель. Так же поступаем с передним обтекателем. Я его окрасил в зеленый цвет – это лично мой выбор, но можно его не окрашивать до окраса всей модели и сделать это в последнюю очередь. Просто при окраске я заклею его.
Фонарь состоит из двух частей. Обе стыкуются тоже плохо. Я приклеил переднюю часть фонаря, зашпаклевал и зачистил. Вторую половинку посадил просто на пластилин. При покраске фонаря я препочитаю закрашивать его, оставляя места для краски, где это необходимо. Тут на форуме я встречал советы по окраске рам фонаря. Есть варианты использования самоклеющейся фольги, замазки и самоклеющейся ленты... Как подметили, при отрезке лишней ленты фонарь можно оцарапать и потом трудно эти царапины убрать. Металлическая неокрашенная «рама» не у всех самолетов. Я делаю так… После подгонки фонаря, окрашиваю его простым составом. Это смесь обычной белой гуаши и клея ПВА. Смесь должна быть густая, чтобы не скатывалась с пластика. Беру тонкую кисть и толстеньким слоем окрашиваю. На фото видно. После окраски модели, иголочкой поддеваю край и вся окраска из гуаши и ПВА просто как пленочка отслаивается. Пленка долгое время эластична и достаточно крепко находится на пластике, что краска под нее не попадает. Белый цвет более заметен, так как все неровности по краю сразу видны и их легко исправить. Если перестарались, то зашедшую чуть за край лишнюю краску легко удалить. Я считаю такая технология проста, дешева и результативна. 
Однако до окраски, отмечу, на Трумпитеровском фонаре находится безобразный ШОВ, который предварительно нулевочкой убирается и тряпочкой с пастой шлифуется до прозрачности.
Все теперь, после проверки, шпаклевки, зачистки и восстановления швов и заклепок можно разводить светло-голубой цвет и окрашивать аэрографом всю модель. Обращаю внимание, что модель без стоек шасси, сопел, мелкие детали тоже не приклеиваю…
Стойки шасси у меня металлические. Краска как я и указывал в ветке Ту-160, обычная НЦ Ленинградского изготовителя, разбавленная с ацетоном и добавлено немного талька. После высыхания тальк делает краску матовой. Я использую в данном случае белую краску и добавляю немного голубой. Получается реальный колер. Прицепляю фото и ацетона которым пользуюсь. Он проверен и, не для рекламы, действительно не забивает аэрограф. Краску не забудьте из банки пропустить через марлю, чтобы тоже не допустить забивки мусором аэрографа или порчи окраски на модели. Ацетоном разбавляйте не перед покраской, а заранее приготовьте. Ацетон растворит все сгустки краски, после пропустите еще раз через марлю. Можно окрашивать. У меня в гараже стоит уже заранее подготовленные и разбавленные краски по колеру. Они в основном в авиации нашей стандартные.  

Диск действительно хороший особо для тех кто действительно делает реальную копию, а не "из коробки". 
.
.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фото...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще...

----------


## Холостяк

Уважаемому собеседнику из-за рубежа Жану Филиппу…
Про Су-27 не слышал, чтоб наши авиаторы как-то называли специфически. «Сухой», «Сухой» только и слышал. Пословица есть у инженерно-технического состава по поводу конструктивных особенностей этого самолета. «…Самолет - «сухой», а техник - «мокрый»…». Имеется в виду что множество всяких лючков, но все равно к необходимым агрегатам сложно добраться.
По МиГ-23 – все летчики его называли у нас «Чемодан». В пилотировании такое впечатление, что в руке тяжелый чемодан. Разгонишь – по инерции несется как тяжелый чемодан в руке, и на «поворотах» - заносит…
Су-25… Называют « Грач», «Гребенка»… Грач – птица, а гребенка… то что вид спереди от подвесок как у расчески…

----------


## IGN

"Самолет Сухой, а техник мокрый", это конкретно про Су-9, который имел массу недоработок, высокую аварийность при освоении в войсках и в период эксплуатации. Может по инерции и за Су-27 такое же закрепилось?

----------


## Холостяк

Я про Су-9 подобное не слышал. Возможно Вы и правы - пошло и подошло по инерции!
А про Су-25...касаемо "Гребенки", есть версия, что название не из-за подвески, а за то что "причесывает" ту же "зеленку" конкретно.

----------


## timsz

> А про Су-25...касаемо "Гребенки", есть версия, что название не из-за подвески, а за то что "причесывает" ту же "зеленку" конкретно.


Возможно, и то, и то. А "Сушками" никакие самолеты не называют?

----------


## игорь

официальный вариант поговорки=
Конструктор-Сухой,самолет-сырой,техник-мокрый
(Су-7,9 итд) :D

----------


## Холостяк

Еще про Су-24... Называют - "Грузовик". Это наименование из Липецкого Центра.

----------


## PLANER

:D 
Выкладываю чертежи СУ 27!
Достоверность, что это точные чертежи, не гарантированна!
:D

----------


## Холостяк

Спасибо ПЛАНЕР за чертежи!
Выкладываю имеющиеся у меня схемы окраски самолетов семейства Су. Пригодится кому-нибудь. Это картинки от «Беркута» и из журналов, и один окрас от Трумпитера. Вот правда Су-30 от «Беркута» б\н №51 несколько странноват.
По окраске своего Трумпитеровского весь процесс заснял. В начале полностью окрашиваю его светло голубеньким, а за тем наношу камуфляж. Копию пятен камуфляжа один в один я не делаю.  Беру базовый, но несколько изменяю его. Добавляю несколько произвольный рисунок пятен. Сначала светло серый. Затем голубой. Наношу окрас аэрографом и без трафарета. Если на моделях 1:72 лучше все таки использовать трафарет, то на 1:32 лучше это не делать. На реальном самолете трафарет не используют и граница пятен окраса камуфляжа размыта. Границу наношу на самой тонкой «передаче» аэрографа. Однако, так как последним наносил темный цвет, все же потом заправляю в обратном порядке все цвета и края подравниваю. Это связано тем, что темный цвет более четко и ярче выдает погрешности и ошибки в границе между цветами. Поэтому приходится подравнять светлыми в обратном порядке.
После обвожу по границе рамы фонаря лезвием и поддев иголкой снимаю аккуратно пленку. Остатки гуаши смываю мыльной водичкой и зубной щеточкой. На фото видно как получилось и видны еще капли воды которые не успели высохнуть.
Обращаю внимание на «поворотники» на фото, часть их окрашены основным цветом. Переднюю же часть габарита я окрашивал гуашью с ПВА, после окраса камуфляжа его убрал и осталось прозрачное «стекло». Его потом окрашу кистью красным и зеленым лаком соответственно.
Так же обращаю внимание на то, что в Трумпитеровском Су-27 есть недочетик во внутренней расшивке и окраске правого киля. Я на фото реального самолета показал это красной стрелкой.
Теперь готовлюсь наносить зеленый.

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фото...

----------


## Nazar

> Да вот еще- перед фонарем нос часть сужается что на них не отражено, так что про самый правельный- это наверное шутка?


А по-моему отображено-так что наверное не шутка.
Кстати , по каким сериям лазали , там таких мелких отличий достаточно

----------


## Холостяк

> Не сказал бы - сейчас скачал для себя эту книгу- что-то чертежей не нашел- только мелкие комп-схемы.
> Касаемо АИВ- полазил я немного с ним по 27му- крой, деталка и пр ньюансы коту под хвост. Так что точность разве по геометрии. но опять же что-то там с углом установки конуса по отношению к оси. Да вот еще- перед фонарем нос часть сужается что на них не отражено, так что про самый правельный- это наверное шутка?


Конкретно сказать есть что... То что "полазил и попал коту под хвост" это понятно и можно было всех о своем попадании не информировать... Запах оттуда уже чуствуется... А вот что там с "углом установки конуса по отношению к оси"? Какого "конуса" и к какой "оси"? Потом "нос"... Где это такое и где он конкретно "сужается"? Не у "ноздрей" случаем?   

Опять forten07 какой-то бред написал...

----------


## Nazar

> Опять forten07 какой-то бред написал...


хорош нагнетать , все понятно было сказано. :Mad:

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Не сказал бы - сейчас скачал для себя эту книгу- что-то чертежей не нашел- только мелкие комп-схемы.


Ну и?.. Я ж так и написал - чертежей нет :)




> Касаемо АИВ- полазил я немного с ним по 27му- крой, деталка и пр ньюансы  коту под хвост.


Они от серии к серии отличаются вроде.




> Так что точность разве по геометрии. но опять же что-то там с углом установки конуса по отношению к оси. Да вот еще- перед фонарем нос часть сужается что на них не отражено, так что про самый правельный- это наверное шутка?


Если честно, я эти чертежи не рассматривал. Только знаю из форумов, что они самые правильные. Видимо подразумевается, что другие еще хуже.

----------


## Pasha S

На сколько позволяют мои скромные познания, АиВ-овские чертежи самые точные по обводам. Есть притензии к мелочам, но на общем фоне они незначительны. В соседней теме есть весьма любопытное сравнение прототипа с этими чертежами. Настоятельно всем интересующимся рекомендую.

----------


## Холостяк

> хорош нагнетать , все понятно было сказано.


Прямо желания мои читаете!  

Хотя в большей степени хочется высказать свое мнение по поводу постов "не в тему", а короче флуд.  Я понимаю если б флуд образовался действительно деловой, а так получается куда этот Чел не постит - все что нагадит...
Обратите внимание, то что после поста №202 с вопросом собеседника Hturval, следует сразу тупой пост №203 аще "в лево" от forten07...., после которого Hturval постит следующий пост № 204 с установкой "непоняток"...

В данном случае вопрос был по козырьку фонаря Су-27 и Су-27 УБ... Чел не стал, как всегда выражать свое мнение по теме, а просто "пукнул в лужу", нарисовался, что он великий строитель моделей и тут все модели "забракует" - хотя ни одной своей модели не представил. Я понимаю, если человек представил свои модели, показал, что реально может и уже начал давать советы другим.... Получается реально........со стороны "героя".  

Своего мнения по козырьку фонаря forten07 не указал, а увел все в дебри геометрии - конусов, осей, сужению носа и т.п...., которые не относятся к проблеме и собеседниками вообще не поднимались. В частности он зразу "забраковал" ВСЕ чертежи и комп.схемы... Обратите внимание! Особо приколол - "задвинув умника", что "облазил" тут на досуге Су-27 и попал "коту под хвост"... Конкретно не указал - в чем косяк в чертежах, где на облазеном Су ось и угол установки конуса и причем он тут к передку фонаря..., в чем "кривущий" Полигон (хотя с самого начала разговор идет о Трумпе)... Все тут понимают, что люди, которые трудились и рисовали чертежи и схемы Су-27 и модификаций - делали это понимая всю сложность этого труда, отдавали себе отчет в том, за что взялись и делали это не "пальцем". Так же уж ясно, что люди рисовавшие чертежи-схемы не "засланные казачки" или "вредители", а люди знающие и не "со стороны"... А тут появился "хрен с бугра", который все сразу обкакал. Я понимаю если б появился человечек со своим чертежом-схемой, показал ее всем и доказал несостоятельность других чертежей-схем - предъявив аргументы, что его схема самая правильная... А так получается - все до кучи свалил: Полигон, геометрию, конусы, сужения, угол, оси, сужение носа... 
Таких, как этот обсеральщик - полно. Но то, что какает, называют просто - жопа...  

То что я запостил про бред... Я не нагнетаю, а выражаю реальное мнение ......Если этот чел строит "умника" - пусть и разьяснит по-уму, где у самолета "нос", "конус", ось и угол установки конуса, где сужение носа... Я то понял, что нос и конус вроде одно и тоже..., что он имеет в виду обтекатель РЛС..., но вот "сужение", где этот конус начинается и заканчивается и какую угол-ось..., тут, блин, только ему понятно о чем он сказал... 

*Вот известные чертежи. Я скомпоновал в цвете... Можно видеть, что козырек фонаря Су-27 и Су-27 УБ - одинаков...*

----------


## Nazar

Просил же не материться  :Mad: 
Холостяк - сутки за мат в форуме , уж извините :Frown:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Да, козырьки одинаковые, был неправ. Да и скорее всего для унификации вряд ли их меняли. А впечатление отличности как я понял возникает из-за того, что носовая часть УБ имеет больший угол наклона от горизонтали, или грубо говоря от земли. Поэтому стоящему человеку кажется козырек на УБ чуть меньше, тогда как на одноместном переплет фонаря  -это уже почти высшая точка.

----------


## forten07

> Ну и?.. Я ж так и написал - чертежей нет :)


В том то и беда что книга без графики, не смотриться. А Т-10 стоило бы дать, все таки хоть и опытный, но по своему эпохальный самолет



> Они от серии к серии отличаются вроде.


Под преднамеренный осмотр попала пара 14-15 с , борта из Миргорода во время захода в Запор АРЗ- "французкие"№41 и 24. Еще присмотрелся к борту поздих серий (балка с обтекателями, серии не знаю- борт был в перекраске даже без грунта).  И потом изменения есть в деталях, но геометрия и основное членение не менялось.   




> Если честно, я эти чертежи не рассматривал. Только знаю из форумов, что они самые правильные. Видимо подразумевается, что другие еще хуже.


Рекомендовал бы присмотреться, на форумах напишут бог весть что.
Сход от фонаря (где КОЛС) до конуса- там не прямая линия а излом (уже косяк геометрии), что-то было еще с основанием килей.
http://andruha6666.narod.ru/MULTIMED...pages/143.html
 Из того что могу вспомнить сейчас- гуляет место установки подфюзеляжных точек подвески (№5 и 6).

----------


## forten07

> Все тут понимают, что люди, которые трудились и рисовали чертежи и схемы Су-27 и модификаций - делали это понимая всю сложность этого труда, отдавали себе отчет в том, за что взялись и делали это не "пальцем". Так же уж ясно, что люди рисовавшие чертежи-схемы не "засланные казачки" или "вредители", а люди знающие и не "со стороны"...


 Этим все сказано- если для Вам это чертежи, то с Вами дальше разговор вести не о чем. Люди между прочим делали это не за зря и не из энтузиазма по отношению к обьекту обмеров, а за кое-что иное. Результат работы за деньги на лицо. Так что не надо морали и терады о толкать " о долге и самоотверженности" чертежников




> А тут появился "хрен с бугра", который все сразу обкакал. Я понимаю если б появился человечек со своим чертежом-схемой, показал ее всем и доказал несостоятельность других чертежей-схем - предъявив аргументы, что его схема самая правильная... А так получается - все до кучи свалил: Полигон, геометрию, конусы, сужения, угол, оси, сужение носа... 
> Таких, как этот обсеральщик - полно. Но то, что какает, называют просто - жопа...


Слушайте товарищ- прежде чем испражнятся тут- отработайте с мое и узнайте что такое чертеж, а затем засерайтесь по форуму. Любая Дунька без образования прилипившись через сеть к авиации может тыкать Полигоном и орать что они точные, даже не замечая того что в выдранном ее куске уже косяк (искревление не верено,  а треугольник перед КОЛСом на Су-27 УБ проэкция верха что? Не знаете? и где оно на боковой проэкции?). А уж тем более орать об "чертежей-схем". Ну поползайте по 20 метровому Су-27, ну померяйте- я посмотрю надолго ли Вас хватит и что Вы поначертите. Что-то от таких крикунов- народно защитников ни одного путевого чертежа не видел.

----------


## Nazar

> Рекомендовал бы присмотреться, на форумах напишут бог весть что.
> Сход от фонаря (где КОЛС) до конуса- там не прямая линия а излом (уже косяк геометрии), что-то было еще с основанием килей.


Начнем с того , что на чертежах из Полигона и на чертежах Михеева (АиВ )
этот излом показан и на виде с верху  ( который я Вам показал , но Вы не отреагировали ) и на виде с боку , см. прикрепление




> Этим все сказано- если для Вам это чертежи, то с Вами дальше разговор вести не о чем. Люди между прочим делали это не за зря и не из энтузиазма по отношению к обьекту обмеров, а за кое-что иное. Результат работы за деньги на лицо. Так что не надо морали и терады о толкать " о долге и самоотверженности" чертежников


Тирады пока толкаете Вы , при нулевой отдаче .
Возьмите отрисуйте "правильный" во всех отношениях чертеж , сделайте доброе дело , Вам все скажут спасибо .
Только вот на выходе ноль как был , так и будет ( возвращаясь к вопросу о выкладывании подборок фото по Су-27  :Wink: )



> Что-то от таких крикунов- народно защитников ни одного путевого чертежа не видел.


Ровно так-же как и от таких критиков всего и вся как Вы.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> В том то и беда что книга без графики, не смотриться. А Т-10 стоило бы дать, все таки хоть и опытный, но по своему эпохальный


Не знаю, чего вы там с сети накачали, но в моем живом бумажном (авторском) экземпляре чертежи присутствуют на страницах 348-357.




> Люди между прочим делали это не за зря и не из энтузиазма по отношению к обьекту обмеров, а за кое-что иное. Результат работы за деньги на лицо.


Уважаемый! Если вы полагаете, что Зенкин накалякал эти чертежики ради бабла, то вы есть полный и бесповоротный... как бы пополиткорректнее... интеллектуално альтернативный. Вы вообще в курсе, сколько за подобное платят? Это курам на смех, а не плата. И такую работу делают именно фанаты, практически на голом энтузиазме.

А вообще, вот тут почитайте Последнее предложение первого абзаца. Это про Вас.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не знаю, чего вы там с сети накачали, но в моем живом бумажном (авторском) экземпляре чертежи присутствуют на страницах 348-357.


Да, конечно, чертежи в книге есть.



> Уважаемый! Если вы полагаете, что Зенкин накалякал эти чертежики ради бабла, то вы есть полный и бесповоротный... как бы пополиткорректнее... интеллектуално альтернативный. Вы вообще в курсе, сколько за подобное платят? Это курам на смех, а не плата. И такую работу делают именно фанаты, практически на голом энтузиазме.


Абсолютно согласен и поддерживаю.

----------


## Hturval

> На "спарку" их вроде не было еще, только планируются во второй части двухтомника (первая книга "Истребитель Су-27. Начало истории" вышла в 2005 г., она вся про опытные машины и там чертежей на серийные нет.)
> А одноместный был в журнале АиВ, качнуть можно с airwar.ru:
> http://airwar.ru/other/draw/su27aiv.html
> И в упомянутом втором томе тоже будут :)


Добрый день!!!
По поводу книги а автор А.Фомин???
Вы пишите что книга вышла в 2005, у меня история истребителя Су-27 2004!
Хочу выяснить это таже книга или нет???

----------


## forten07

> Добрый день!!!
> По поводу книги а автор А.Фомин???
> Вы пишите что книга вышла в 2005, у меня история истребителя Су-27 2004!
> Хочу выяснить это таже книга или нет???


Это разные книги и разные авторы!
Фомина знаю лично, его первая вышла в 2001-2002 году. Потом было 4 издания-последнее 2004года (у меня есть и в печатном и элетронном виде). Чертежи в ней чертил Михеев (их все дружно потопили, хотя поправельнее Полигона).

----------


## forten07

> Не знаю, чего вы там с сети накачали, но в моем живом бумажном (авторском) экземпляре чертежи присутствуют на страницах 348-357.


у меня эта:
http://www.farposst.ru/2009/05/02/_i..._istorii_.html
 нету  стр 1-35, 69,-83, 119-129.
Но такое было передано мне- самой книги на руках нет. Если бы нашел- мог бы и пересмотреть Т-10.





> Уважаемый! Если вы полагаете, что Зенкин накалякал эти чертежики ради бабла, то вы есть полный и бесповоротный... как бы пополиткорректнее... интеллектуално альтернативный. Вы вообще в курсе, сколько за подобное платят? Это курам на смех, а не плата. И такую работу делают именно фанаты, практически на голом энтузиазме


.
Не знаю сколько тов. Зенкин заработал на этом, но когда я занимался этим, то платили хорошо (правда от уровня и знаменитости зависит). И потом я не поверю никогда, что бы его творения за даром попало в прессу, на голом энтузиазме никто лазить по машине а потом еще неделями в Автокаде или Солиде сидеть не будет.  И пото речь шла не о АИВ (кстати в АИВ+ могли бы исправить все) а о Полигоне. Не втирайте пожалуйста о том, что книги на эту тематику идут на энтузиазме- не серьезно.   
 И потом просьба не гнать на меня свое  ... ак, честно не красиво ...ак Ваш выглядит (понравилось? а если октрытым матом? да и по поводу ваших творений? Неприятно? В дальнейшем просьба е писать такую гадость как выше). 




> А вообще, вот тут почитайте Последнее предложение первого абзаца. Это про Вас.


Это Вы зря конечно меня приравняли к дятлу, я скорее лебедь из сказки "гадкий утенок" во время время проходы над птичим двором в последней сцене.

----------


## Nazar

> .
>  но когда я занимался этим, то платили хорошо (правда от уровня и знаменитости зависит).


Покажите хоть одно свое творение в данной области , г-н знаменитый профессионал и откомментируйте пожалуйста прикрепления с чертежами , на которые я Вам указывал , демагогией пустой все 
это пахнет.



> Это Вы зря конечно меня приравняли к дятлу, я скорее лебедь из сказки "гадкий утенок" во время время проходы над птичим двором в последней сцене.


Ну-ну  :Biggrin: , громко сказано , в лебедином озере не танцевали ?
Подтвердите хоть раз свои слова делом , уважаемый лебедь.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Добрый день!!!
> По поводу книги а автор А.Фомин???
> Вы пишите что книга вышла в 2005, у меня история истребителя Су-27 2004!
> Хочу выяснить это таже книга или нет???


Нет, это речь идет о книге "Истребитель Су-27. Начало истории". Авторы: П.Плунский, В.Антонов, В.Зенкин, Н.Гордюков, И.Бедретдинов. 2005г.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Чертежи в ней чертил Михеев (их все дружно потопили, хотя поправельнее Полигона).


Эрудированный вы наш... А ничего, что в "Полигоне" тоже чертежи Михеева?




> И потом просьба не гнать на меня свое ... ак, честно не красиво ...ак Ваш выглядит (понравилось? а если октрытым матом? да и по поводу ваших творений? Неприятно? В дальнейшем просьба е писать такую гадость как выше).


А вы, дражайший, чего-нить *аргументированное* по поводу моих творений (статей, книг, рисунков) вякните, тогда и поговорим предметно. Ась? Никак?
Тогда не занимайтесь извлечением звуков путем соударения тестикул. Перевести? :)




> Нет, это речь идет о книге "Истребитель Су-27. Начало истории". Авторы: П.Плунский, В.Антонов, В.Зенкин, Н.Гордюков, И.Бедретдинов. 2005г.


Да, да, именно о ней.
(Ковыряя носком лаптя асфальт) Я в ней картинки рисовал... :)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я в ней картинки рисовал... :)


Боковички?

----------


## Холостяк

Вот наткнулся тоже на последовательную сборку из коробки. Описано все подробно, наглядно и здОрово:
http://www.naritafamily.com/howto/Su27/photo_frame.htm

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, интересная ссылка.

----------


## muk33

> Из того что могу вспомнить сейчас- гуляет место установки подфюзеляжных точек подвески (№5 и 6).


Ой как интересно! А у Вас что-то с памятью- подфюзеляжные подвески имеют №№1 и2. ВСЕГДА, и на ВСЕХ модификациях. И никогда оно не "гуляет"

----------


## Lelick009

Продолжаем пилить многострадальный набор

Низ основных стоек и диски пневматиков

----------


## Lelick009

Ниша основных стоек. То, что предлагает Трумпетер, руки сами отказываются вставлять в модель. Покупка ниш от Айреса не расматривалась в виду отсутствия финансирования в тот момент.
Пришлось брать бензопилу :Smile: , от родного осталась верхняя панель и кусок стенки, гидроциллиндр створки в мусорку - он совсем короткий.
На боковине воздухозаборника сделал выборку под замок створки.
Также пришлось подгонять толщину стенок нижней половинки корпуса для стыковки с переделанной нишей

----------


## Lelick009

Шарнир основной стойки шасси, опять пилить, сверлить, резать...

----------


## Lelick009

Створка осн. шасси.
Родная опять-же совсем не похожа на реальную.
Использовал её как основу, скруглив острые кромки. Далее обклеил с двух сторон листовым п/с, прорезал углубления.
Следующим этапом - обклейка фольгой, выдавливание углублений и нанесение клепки, стопорные замки, без покраски не смотрится.

----------


## Lelick009

Носовая стойка и ниша

Родного почти ничего не осталось, перед покраской надо будет посчитать сколько деталей родных, а сколько самодельных :Smile: , хорошо если больше 20-ти наберется

----------


## haneto

Hi,Lelick009
I sent you a PM and wonder if you have received it?
Thank you for your time and best regards!
Yufei

----------


## Lelick009

I plan to do a copy resin, only later, after completion of the rest

----------


## haneto

That's great news!Please let me know when those resin copies are ready. :Wink: 
(If you do not use Paypal,maybe we can trade with some model kits or accessories.)
Thank you and best regards,
Yufei

----------


## haneto

By the way,are there any other places you are going to make updates of?

Zactomodels,Aires,Eduard,Pitzmodel...maybe this is the highest cost kit which need the most aftermarket accessories ever appeared.

Any way,you improvements are really amazing.Shows your great attention to details and I do admire some serious modelers like you. :Rolleyes: 

Cheers,
Yufei

----------


## haneto

Hi,Lelick009!

Any new progress???

Cheers,
Yufei

----------


## Pilot64

> Hi,Lelick009!
> 
> Any new progress???
> 
> Cheers,
> Yufei


Hi Yufei! I think it's time for you for learning Russian. ;)
Cheers and see you on ARC, my friend!
Alexander.

----------


## Pilot64

> Шарнир основной стойки шасси, опять пилить, сверлить, резать...



Ага, как говорил известный персонаж: "Пилите, Шура, пилите..."
Кроме шуток, отличная работа. Между прочим, пилоны и ракеты уже
готовы и имеются на Zactomodes.com, а вот мои "страдания" над ними можно увидеть здесь: http://pilot64.gallery.ru  ;)
Ну, как говорят "у нас" на ARC, - 
Cheers and happy modeling!

Александр.

----------


## Carrey

Александр! Давно хотел разузнать про эти замечательные головки заклёпок и винтов... Оказывается, всё дело в ручном точении торца тянутого литника? Не было ли в мыслях изготовить нечто вроде фасонного сверла, и проворачиванием по намеченному иглой центру сразу делать головки в нужном месте?

----------


## Pilot64

> Александр! Давно хотел разузнать про эти замечательные головки заклёпок и винтов... Оказывается, всё дело в ручном точении торца тянутого литника? Не было ли в мыслях изготовить нечто вроде фасонного сверла, и проворачиванием по намеченному иглой центру сразу делать головки в нужном месте?


Hi Carrey! 
Тянутый литник я использую довольно редко, в основном "симулирую"
заклепки обрезанной и заточеной иглой от инсулинового шприца, оставляя не более 1,5 мм длины от основания головки. Это как раз диаметр заклепок в 32-м масштабе. Если заклепки большего диаметра,
использую иглу потолще. 
За идею спасибо, но такое сверло не имитирует выступающую заклепку.
А потом, куда спешить? ;) 
Но, с другой стороны, как изготовить такое сверло при диаметре 0,3-0,4 мм? :Rolleyes: 

С уважением,
Александр.

----------


## Carrey

Приветствую!



> Тянутый литник я использую довольно редко, в основном "симулирую"
> заклепки обрезанной и заточеной иглой от инсулинового шприца, оставляя не более 1,5 мм длины от основания головки. Это как раз диаметр заклепок в 32-м масштабе. Если заклепки большего диаметра,
> использую иглу потолще.


Диаметры не подскажете (иглы-то, на любой вкус... по цветам "головки", кстати, различаются диаметрами игл)? И ещё - мне показалось, что после вдавливания (вбивания?) отрезка трубки в пластик по центру получившегося отверстия вдавливается игла? Выступ получившейся заклёпки = выдавленный наружу буртик пластика?



> такое сверло не имитирует выступающую заклепку.


Увы. Зато можно выбрать лунку вокруг такой заклёпки и получить копийную фактуру обшивки, особенно на вертолётах.



> А потом, куда спешить? ;)


Есть мыслишки сделать правильной полную клёпку на Су-27, Су-30МКК, МиГ-29М, МиГ-29К 1/32, Ми-8МТВ, Ми-24В и Ми-24П 1/35, зашпаклевав трумпетеровское сито. Что-бы успеть до пенсии и трясущихся рук, надо что-то думать в плане рационализации.



> Но, с другой стороны, как изготовить такое сверло при диаметре 0,3-0,4 мм?


У заточенного острого треугольного лезвия аккуратно торцом алмазного отрезного диска снимаете две лунки по бокам от острия. Завтра отпишусь о пробах.

----------


## Pilot64

> Приветствую!
> 
> Диаметры не подскажете (иглы-то, на любой вкус... по цветам "головки", кстати, различаются диаметрами игл)? И ещё - мне показалось, что после вдавливания (вбивания?) отрезка трубки в пластик по центру получившегося отверстия вдавливается игла? Выступ получившейся заклёпки = выдавленный наружу буртик пластика?


О, интересный диалог получается. :)
Странно, а я-то думал, что инсулиновые иглы все одинаковые... Я использовал диаметром 0,3 мм (с зеленой головкой). Насчет буртика, скорее - нет. А вот при вращательном вдавливании в пластик часть пластика выдавливается в канал иглы и получается выпуклая заклепка. Я так иммитировал их, например, на Трампетеровских Ми-4 и Ми-8.




> Есть мыслишки сделать правильной полную клёпку на Су-27, Су-30МКК, МиГ-29М, МиГ-29К 1/32, Ми-8МТВ, Ми-24В и Ми-24П 1/35, зашпаклевав трумпетеровское сито. Что-бы успеть до пенсии и трясущихся рук, надо что-то думать в плане рационализации.


Лучше меньше - да лучше! :) На самом деле, если уж браться всерьез за Трампетеровский "Сухарь", то одной клепкой не обойтись, работы по устранению неточностей на пол-года хватит. ;)




> У заточенного острого треугольного лезвия аккуратно торцом алмазного отрезного диска снимаете две лунки по бокам от острия. Завтра отпишусь о пробах.


А-а, ну да, только вот микроскоп надо приобрести...;) Нет уж, я по-старинке, проверенным годами способом. Консерватор я, однако. :)

С уважением,
Александр.

----------


## Pilot64

К стати, пробежался я немного по предыдущим страницам, посмотрел как вы тут копья ломаете и скучно стало. Чего спорить-то? На ARC таких дразнят "rivet counters" :) Да так уж ли это важно, что конус (носовой обтекатель и т.п.) имеет угол наклона на 0,5 град. (или сколько там) вверх или вниз от горизонта? 
А вот бывает соберет парень модель без всяких наворотов, так, прямо из коробки, да покрасит и состарит так, что вы все просто в лужу сядете со своими спорами и будете смотреть рты разинув. :)
Проще надо быть, граждане, моделизм - это не просто "тупое" копирование, это еще и искусство. ;)

С уважением,
Александр.

----------


## Carrey

Для начала научиться бы заклёпки клепать нормально, а там уже доберёмся и до их количества, и до угла установки конуса... Те "заклёпки", что отливает Трумпетер - ни на что, кроме зашпаклёвывания, не пригодны - они ими накатываются на мастер-моделях их-же инструментом и "от балды", всегда на неверном расстоянии от стыков панелей. Сейчас, конечно, поприличнее, чем раньше - не так глубоко втапливают, но всё равно нужно переделывать (если, конечно, делать модель для себя и стремиться к копийности).
Ваша технология вворачивания трубки понятна, спасибо за разъяснения - будем обкатывать на практике.

----------


## Lelick009

> работы по устранению неточностей на пол-года хватит. ;)


Какие пол-года?, это если каждый день хоть понемногу, я вот например уже 3 года мучаю (толи модель, толи сабя  :Wink: ), просто помимо модельного хобби есть еще спорт, 2 работы, жена, дети и пр...

----------


## Pilot64

> Для начала научиться бы заклёпки клепать нормально, а там уже доберёмся и до их количества, и до угла установки конуса... Те "заклёпки", что отливает Трумпетер - ни на что, кроме зашпаклёвывания, не пригодны - они ими накатываются на мастер-моделях их-же инструментом и "от балды", всегда на неверном расстоянии от стыков панелей. Сейчас, конечно, поприличнее, чем раньше - не так глубоко втапливают, но всё равно нужно переделывать (если, конечно, делать модель для себя и стремиться к копийности).
> Ваша технология вворачивания трубки понятна, спасибо за разъяснения - будем обкатывать на практике.


Доброго время суток...
Абсолютно согласен, Трампетероские заклепки и расшивка просто издевательство. Когда я наконец-то доберусь до своего "Сухаря", сдеру напрочь всю расшивку и клепку и тогда "повеселюсь" всласть. :)
К стати, насчет вворачивания иглы - для иммитации самолетных заклепок (конечно не тех, что на Су-25) после вворачивания ряды клепок следует зачищать наждачкой №1500 с водичкой, для начала, ну а потом уже всю поверхность - №2000. (ну, во всяком случае, я тАк делаю).
Должен признаться, я такой же моделист-зануда и стремлюсь к почти 100%-й копийности, за что сам себя корю многократно. :)



> Какие пол-года?, это если каждый день хоть понемногу, я вот например уже 3 года мучаю (толи модель, толи сабя ), просто помимо модельного хобби есть еще спорт, 2 работы, жена, дети и пр...


Да, понимаю, все требует времени и усилий. Дети - это сереьзно, им внимание нужно. Сложно разрываться.
Пол-года, - это я по себе сужу, мне проще - свобода!! ;) Нет, ну конечно, есть определенные обязательства перед близкими, но времени для моделирования, я думаю больше...
Ладно, главное, что нас объединяет - наше хобби и стремление поделиться секретами мастерства дабы упростить мытарства ближнего своего на модельном поприще. :) Ну да ладно, пару заклепок "ввернуть",чем по клаве стучать...За сим и прекращаю свою болтовню.:)
Ну, успехов в моделировании.
Александр.

----------

